# When will we see the Trek 05 Geometry data?



## clank (Sep 2, 2004)

I am in the research phase of buying my first road bike in many, many years and would love to be able to do as much as possible to inform my test rides. I presume, with the usual risk, that the 05 data is the same as the 04 for the same models. 

But I am interested in the Pilots and since they are new models, it becomes hard to do much more than guess. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Squadra Rosa (Feb 22, 2004)

I have an 05 catolog at work, I'll post geo's tomorrow night.


----------



## clank (Sep 2, 2004)

Squadra Rosa said:


> I have an 05 catolog at work, I'll post geo's tomorrow night.


It would be great to see those figures, if you can.

I have a question that is probably dumb: In the Trek website, are all the photos of the same size bikes?

Flipping through the images gives me a good sense of the differences among the models if they are pretty much the same size. I know it sounds pretty lame but I don't have much time to get to the LBS.


----------



## Chef23 (Sep 9, 2004)

The pilott 2.1 frame looks a lot like a Klein Aura XV. See if you can find some geometry on that and compare.


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

Chef23 said:


> The pilott 2.1 frame looks a lot like a Klein Aura XV. See if you can find some geometry on that and compare.


At the time when the question was first asked, Trek didn't have the geometry up online for their 2005 bikes, but they do now, so there is no need anymore to guess if it's the same as the Kleins or not.


----------

